# Can't get built in webcam to work



## chazzy3000 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have just bought a new laptop and I can not get the built in webcam working and i have read the booklets that were enclosed can you give me some help on how to get it up and running 

thanks for the help


Chazzy 3000


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Does the webcam show up in My Computer ?


----------



## chazzy3000 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't really no well if it does Tell me cause i can't get mine 2 work either

from 
chazzy3000


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL.... what I was asking ...lol... does it show up in YOUR 'My Computer'

I guess it doesn't, try right clicking on My Computer (yours) and select manage / device manager and look for something with a yellow ! <----- exclamation mark


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

What make and model is the laptop? It is possible you may just need the drivers.


----------



## noodlecake (Apr 21, 2008)

I got an advent laptop a few months ago and I can't get the webcam to work either. I've tried checking the device manager and the only thing I could see was "USB 2 Webcam". It said it was working properly so I tried disabling and re-enabling it and then it said it had some kinde of problem so I uninstalled the driver. It's not a USB webcam so I don't really get that. Hmm... I don't really know what to look for driver wise as I have chucked out the box for the laptop and have no idea what model it is to do the research. Doesn't say the model anywhere on the PC either so... Dunno. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

It will be a USB webcam, it's just that you can't see the cable connecting it. 

This is probably something that needs to be asked in another forum.

PP


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Did you get this laptop new with Windows pre-installed, or was it used? If it came from the store this way, you might want to take it back and have them fix it - out-of-the-box, the webcam should be working.


----------

